# Getting in better shape



## SunshineCompanyLtd (Jun 25, 2018)

I've struggled with my weight all of my life and have been dropping the pounds lately. Figured I'd drop a few tips that might help. Probably been posted before but you might appreciate it anyways.
1: Diet is extremely important (Keto/mostly keto is really good)
2: You can have a cheat meal every once in a while 
3: When selecting a diet, look for things you truly enjoy
4: Eliminate sugary drinks and processed food
5: Exercise can be as simple as taking a walk on your block
6: Keep a regular exercise schedule
7: Stretch your comfort zone, don't break it.
8: Find an activity you enjoy (Dancing, basketball, bird watching, etc)
9: Don't be so hard on yourself
10: Most importantly, make sure these things are realistic lifestyle changes.
Your energy levels will rise greatly if you keep to this. I can't believe how much more focused I am and how I'm able to control my social anxiety. It's not about being some super athlete, it's about feeling good and taking care of yourself.

(P.S. dress for your current weight, not for your ideal weight. It'll feel amazing to express yourself even if your weight is up there. No need to punish yourself for being fat. It's best to just focus on fixing the problem rather than beating yourself up)


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

I don't need all this stuff,cause lucky me I have a good body naturally (btw I am not skinny or something)


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Or just eat healthily in proportions and do light to moderate exercise everyday for the recommended amount of time. It is not some ten-step process or anything, it is pretty simplistic(or at least that is what my grandmother, the dietitian, says).


----------



## SunshineCompanyLtd (Jun 25, 2018)

It is pretty simple yeah. Was quite a process for me though. Been working on both my physical and mental health lately. Was a housebound agoraphobe for a few years. Working on that aspect of your health really helps mental health as well. It's taken me quite a while but with intense DBT, weekly therapy, meds, lots of mental breakdowns, tons of socialization and exercise I've been able to improve my situation drastically. Finding the discipline to keep to that is extremely difficult but it's definitely worth feeling like a champion conquering your life.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

I am justice! said:


> I don't need all this stuff,cause lucky me I have a good body naturally (btw I am not skinny or something)


Are you still trying to seduce me?


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

NT the DC said:


> Are you still trying to seduce me?


well,I am an ENTP this already done all the job for me:wink:


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

Cal said:


> Or just eat healthily in proportions and do light to moderate exercise everyday for the recommended amount of time. It is not some ten-step process or anything, it is pretty simplistic(or at least that is what my grandmother, the dietitian, says).


Yes. Not only will this be easier to maintain in the long-term (especially if you're someone who's not very conscientious regarding what you eat) but it also has positive long-term effects on your body, whereas fad diets (e.g. banting, werewolf, keto, dukan etc.) result in positive short-term effects and are sometimes quite harmful to your body if done over too long a period of time.

Mostly, it is good to know your own body and to figure out what you need. I suggest eating according to your blood type (not too strictly), which probably isn't going to work for quick weight loss but I believe is a really good guideline for eating healthier. That, and stay moving in some way that you enjoy.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Portion control. Measure and eat smaller portions.

If you feel hungry due to stress, don't give in. Drink a glass of water and go for a walk or just go outside and throw rocks or clean something. Do anything other than eat.

Walk every day. Use your phone's health app to track how far you walk. Try to average 8-10,000 steps a day.

Make breakfast your biggest meal... dinner your smallest.

No soda pop or alcohol if you are trying to lose weight.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I have never been fat; but this is what I utilize to keep in shape/stayed toned - (preferably keeping my stomach trim).

1.) No sugar/processed foods.
2.) No candy.
3.) No frozen veggies - fresh only. Use Zucchini in place of noodles, rice, etc. (Tastes same).
4.) Only fresh fruits - no frozen, processed, package fruits. 3 low-sugar fruits a day. (Apple, banana, etc.) - Fruit cheats: Watermelon, blueberry, pomegranate or kiwi.
5.) 3 bottles of water a day - no alcohol, no milk, no juice, no "super drinks", no coffee - only decaf (real) teas. Red wine suffices.
6.) Seafood twice a week. (No lobster).
7.) No fried foods - bring your lunch only - salads, low to no dressing. No ketchup, sauces, etc.
8.) Cardio 4 times a week.
9.) 80 old-fashioned ab crunches a day.
10.) Exfoliate the body skin everyday - only utilize moisturize fruit creams. (Aloe vera, organic coconut, prep) every night before bed.
11.) One cup of hot Tea leaves for breakfast and dinner - unsweetened. No honey is necessary if utilizing authentic teas. Find a good tea shop.
12.) 24 whole grains every morning. (No fiber one, no nature's valley, no kind bars, no insta-oatmeal), only natural oats, season with natural cinnamon, pinch of natural sugar, sweetened with fruit (I prefer banana).
13.) No eating after 9 pm. If snacking after 9, nuts only.
14.) No added salt/sodium (non-sodium seasoning only - small chunks of sea salt only).
15.) If not cooking, only eat Viet or Thai. No casual dieting (high in fats, sodium, casual restuarant eating, etc.)
16.) Vegetables smoothies/juicing.
17.) Steak (medium) once every week.
18.) 2 eggs a day.

(Results guaranteed...) - will not work for everyone, that is just my 2 cents.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's what you do to get started if you don't really have the energy/motivation to go all out in the gym or try one of those hardcore diets. 

Spend a few weeks figuring out how much you're eating daily and that'll help you determine your food intake. Then keep an eye on your weight. If your existing diet is maintaining your current weight, then that means you're burning off everything you're eating. Remove some of the food you regularly eat every day till you get down to a level where you're losing weight regularly because you can do it without sacrificing everything and just eating less than your maintenance level. 

As for improving your body shape - you will have to work on those parts of your body that have flab. Directly exercise them with weight training exercises .. Free weights in my experience are the best. 

Combined with a diet that's already less than you're burning, you should see results without working your ass off imo.

Cardio is good for stamina and heart rate, but it doesn't not burn fat as effectively as an _intense _muscle-building routine and by intense, I mean, your body must scream for relief after every work out and you should feel exhausted. Otherwise you're not achieving anything. If you feel the same way as you did before you go to the gym and still have energy, then imo you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Chelcy (Jul 23, 2018)

Getting in better shape me help my favourites vegetables Broccoli,tomato, and many green salads. To stay in shape, I practice 3 times a week in the hall, I run in the mornings and this is only 20% of good form, the remaining 80% is proper nutrition that helps to control the weight, that would always be a refrigerator with the right products that I order them through the site [link removed], they always have everything fresh and most importantly affordable.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

I am justice! said:


> I don't need all this stuff,cause lucky me I have a good body naturally (btw I am not skinny or something)


Yep, and this is shows how unfair this is. I know life is not fair, but this is just, I dont know how to express this but this is ridiculous.

I find it unfair that some humans born in some super-strong body and enjoy life without the need of experimenting random diets on yourself.


----------



## Etiennette (Mar 8, 2017)

Catwalk said:


> I have never been fat; but this is what I utilize to keep in shape/stayed toned - (preferably keeping my stomach trim).
> 
> 1.) No sugar/processed foods.
> 2.) No candy.
> ...


What a disciplined routine you have, it’s simply inspiring! You say you exfoliate every day; do you use a specific exfoliating body wash or just a scrubber?

I’ll try some of these tips today and see what will happen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Etiennette said:


> What a disciplined routine you have, it’s simply inspiring! You say you exfoliate every day; do you use a specific exfoliating body wash or just a scrubber?
> 
> I’ll try some of these tips today and see what will happen. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, doll. It is pretty disciplined, but I honestly do not crave anything that isn't on my list or outside of my eating habits. After the first few months, it became easy/habitual. Getting everything isn't that bad; because most I take in small portions. For ex; high fiber, grains diet is only about a cup to chomp down - apples, fruits, et al can be snacked on throughout the day. The seafood intake (white fish) is easy to prepare and cheap. I tend to focus on high-carb because I am not intending to burn any fat; but rather maintain shape. If you are going for fat-burning, it is probably not best. I cheat every weekend with alcohol; eating out, et al. If you are getting your teas and fitness, too you will see 100% see great results. Give an update if you try it. 

I also exfoliate with a rough scrubber, and make my own scrubs. Typically with sugar/salt rocks/aleo vera/tea tree/coconut, sometimes lemons. Storing them is a hassle without preservatives. A high water diet does wonders for the skin, too. High water content friuts (e.g., watermelon) at least twice a week + daily intake of water. Good luck.


----------



## Etiennette (Mar 8, 2017)

Catwalk said:


> Thanks, doll. It is pretty disciplined, but I honestly do not crave anything that isn't on my list or outside of my eating habits. After the first few months, it became easy/habitual. Getting everything isn't that bad; because most I take in small portions. For ex; high fiber, grains diet is only about a cup to chomp down - apples, fruits, et al can be snacked on throughout the day. The seafood intake (white fish) is easy to prepare and cheap. I tend to focus on high-carb because I am not intending to burn any fat; but rather maintain shape. If you are going for fat-burning, it is probably not best. I cheat every weekend with alcohol; eating out, et al. If you are getting your teas and fitness, too you will see 100% see great results. Give an update if you try it.
> 
> I also exfoliate with a rough scrubber, and make my own scrubs. Typically with sugar/salt rocks/aleo vera/tea tree/coconut, sometimes lemons. Storing them is a hassle without preservatives. A high water diet does wonders for the skin, too. High water content friuts (e.g., watermelon) at least twice a week + daily intake of water. Good luck.


That’s wonderful because I actually need to gain weight (I’ll probably do 2-3 days of cardio per week only, because of that:thinking; I found some new fish recipes and went to the supermarket yesterday. I’m excited to try them out today, but to be honest I don’t eat fish that much (much less cook it). Haha, as long as I follow the recipe I should be a-ok.

My goal is to gain 3 pounds of good weight and get a BMI of 19; I don’t have an eating disorder or anything, but I’m mighty tired of my relatives saying I look like a rod....


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

Catwalk said:


> I have never been fat; but this is what I utilize to keep in shape/stayed toned - (preferably keeping my stomach trim).
> 
> 1.) No sugar/processed foods.
> 2.) No candy.
> ...


I mostly agree with you 

I think when anybody needs to reduce their weight, most important is to realize and understand well which makes your weight gain at first place. 

It's not the calories which do that, it's mostly WHAT those calories are made of  Simply said, that means simple carbohydrates affect your systems by rising your blood sugars and developing insulin resistance in your body much more than for example healthy fats worth the same amount of calories. Also peaks and altering of blood sugar levels is the main cause you feel hunger more often and need to eat more and frequently.

I've been on lowcarb diet for 1,5 years now as the weight went a bit out of control at some point with age. Lost ~15kgs easily and so far it's stable, without altering again since that. Compared to other diets it's very easy to follow (at least for me personally) and it's rather lifestyle than a diet for me. 

Of course you need to make some changes in your habits - avoid all simple carbs (soda, candies, foods high in flour and starch etc) and replace them with complex carbs found in fresh vegetables. As complex carbs are tougher to be consumed by your body, they don't alter your bloodsugar levels which is one of the main causes for weight gain. 

There's an option to not avoid them fully but then you need to carefully measure portions of them. Also you just feed your desires as hicarb foods are mostly behind your cravings. I found it myself easier to totally avoid some crappier food than to cope with the cravings they cause when consumed. Also now I don't need to measure anything. Such details would be overhelming for my ENFP personality and I'd probably quit at some point 

Even better: mostly these fresh green vegetables are naturally low in carbs but contain many healthy ingredients. Also avoid processed food, cook as much as you can by yourself. That way you're sure that there are no ingredients in your food which never should be there 

You can eat healthy fats and proteins (ie meat, eggs, fish, cheese, olive oil etc) almost as much you want without measuring the portions -that's one most important thing as no diet will be successful if it's no sustainable, requires too much measuring or you feel hunger - no willpower can ever fight hunger forever, only temporarily  On the other hand, you are not able to overeat yourself from such food and get filled quicker and for longer time. 

I avoided alcohol only at the beginning of my weight loss journey to aachieve results quicker. I don't avoid it now but I choose what I drink - mostly, no beer or any sweet drinks with added sugar. But whiskey, tequila, vodka, dry wines seem to have no effect on my weight. Doesn't it sound weird eh?  These drinks contain a lot of energy but no carbs. Calories-believers would say it's all only about the calories but as you clearly see it isn't 

Of course if you choose that way, make sure you mix them only with sugarfree tonics or mineral water not with soda  Coca Zero is also an option but I'd not suggest to consume it often.

As many say - you'll regulate 80-90% of your shape in the kitchen and only a small amount by exercising  Also exercising doesn't spend that much energy as we like to believe unless you don't do anything else  This would be another story already but there are explanations online which help to understand why it's even possible to gain weight while having calorie deficit in some situations  

If I have to put that all into one summarising sentence - eat so that your blood sugars are at stable low levels all the time and magic happens. Even better: you'll also have other health benefits from that too.

Hoping that it helps at least a bit


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

For me at this point, the single most effective one is to stop drinking soda, coke. Drinking coke stops me from dropping weight or burning fat that I manage to by exercising.

I don't eat much, a lot of times just 2 meals a day, but with meat and whatever stuff I love. But I seldom eat dessert or junks. I drink beer, though. It's still way better than drinking coke in terms of getting in shape.


----------

